# Sealing rough sawn lumber



## joey1919 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm finishing up a year long barn build and getting ready to put the finishing touches on it. The whole thing is built out of rough cut pine. We've got a couple other barns the same way that we sealed with a product whos name I can't recall right now. I'm not impressed with it.

Anybody have any suggestion?


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 18, 2015)

CWF oil based is what my dad did on his pine barn.

Looks good.  He coated it HEAVY once a year the first 3 years.
Gave a nice color I think.  

The sales folk will tell you the "new" water born materials are as good as the oil based,  but they are sales people.  They just tell you what the product rep tells them to say.
The point is, I have yet to see a water born be as good as oil based,  especially when it come to UV and weather exposure.


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 18, 2015)

CWF, that's what we've used. We didn't do the reapplications like you said your dad did, maybe that's the difference


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 18, 2015)

Personally always liked the transmission fluid and diesel fuel mix, also keeps the bees out


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 19, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Personally always liked the transmission fluid and diesel fuel mix, also keeps the bees out



As high as diesel is these days I don't know if I could afford that


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a playhouse I did for my daughter over 15 years ago and used the CWF once a year and it beads up water on it to this day ...


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 19, 2015)

The first application of cwf we used a sprayer.   Laid it on like nothing you ever seen.   Then rolled it smooth with paint roller.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 19, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> As high as diesel is these days I don't know if I could afford that



A back pack sprayer with 3 gallons will go a lot further than you think it will. I've always used farm diesel never tried the green. Darkens up nice


----------



## southernman13 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Barn*



joey1919 said:


> I'm finishing up a year long barn build and getting ready to put the finishing touches on it. The whole thing is built out of rough cut pine. We've got a couple other barns the same way that we sealed with a product whos name I can't recall right now. I'm not impressed with it.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestion?



Post some pics of your barn. I'm wanting to build one and still not sure what I'm wanting. How does the cost with rough sawn compare to store bought lumber. Thanks


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 20, 2015)

Diesel would be pennies on the dollar compared to stain. Cabots is over 30 a gallon.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 20, 2015)

southernman13 said:


> How does the cost with rough sawn compare to store bought lumber. Thanks



I cut down trees on my property and ran them through my sawmill. 

A lot of hard work and free lumber.

The chainsaws, skidsteer and sawmill did set me back some cash though. 

CL is a good place to look for rough cut lumber.


----------



## southernman13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tenfo. We have timber we can cut but don't have a sawmill. There's many folks around here that will saw it up


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2015)

Diesel fuel and burnt motor oil makes a nice seal


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 22, 2015)

My uncle just did his barn with diesel and clean hydrolic fluid ( he didn't want to go as dark with old oil, bought 5 gal bucket, I forgot the ratio but can find out if you need) but man it turned out nice.  It was rough pine that had been weathered a little.  Just applied with sprayer and rubbed/rolled in, from the looks of it it's the only way to go.  A lot of the sealers now are water based junk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2015)

We used the Sherwin Williams exterior semi-transparent stain on a project I did 3 years ago that was mostly quarter sawn lumber (rough cut) and to this day it looks like it did the day we applied it.


----------

